# Confederate Roses



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2001)

What is the best way to move these beautiful, yet aggrivating bushes away from my home to prevent them from coming back there? Burning or digging?

I want to relocate them and prevent them from coming back where they are now.

P.S. The same for Pampis Grass (? on the spelling)


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Nov 8, 2001)

Whatever the size Pampas grass can be cut back to around 1 to 2 feet off the ground,this will make them easier to move.


----------

